# 6000 cfs



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

One of you young guys go see if the fish are biting below the dam.
6000 CFS being released after a pretty good sustained 18000.
Should be some catching going on.
:dance:


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I've found young country boys are tight lipped like old country boys


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Its certainly been a while, since water flow was sufficient for good catching @ LLD.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

johnmyjohn said:


> I've found young country boys are tight lipped like old country boys


I learned that you have to be that way....if you aren't; you wind up having people fishing where you talked about. Sometimes even being rude and trying to mess up your fishing while you are out enjoying yourself or working.

There are quite a few people that now fish this lake that are like that. Some should know better also!!!


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*I was the last guinea pig...*

I made the last trip.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL Dwight, I loaded the Horizon up and made the drive over there, but it looked pretty cold and miserable. In a rare display of good judgment I turned around and went home.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Loy I thought it was never toooo cold for you to fish !! LOL.. The way work has been you will see me out there more often and maybe I will give the dam a shot this week.

Lone Eagle you are so correct on the way people fish when they find out where you are catching them. This includes the professional and non professional fishermen.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Mattsfishin said:


> Loy I thought it was never toooo cold for you to fish !! LOL.. The way work has been you will see me out there more often and maybe I will give the dam a shot this week.
> 
> Lone Eagle you are so correct on the way people fish when they find out where you are catching them. This includes the professional and non professional fishermen.


It is like Alaska battle of the bay!! People ramming people ?
I have yet to seen a White bass worth fighting over.

Matt I think Loy has gone soft on us or unlike us can choose his days to fish. 
Maybe when we get old we can fish every day!! lol


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

We are getting smarter in our old age.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

markbrumbaugh said:


> We are getting smarter in our old age.


or have tighter lips


----------

